# Recommendations for a manual / pull-through sharpener



## Devon_Steven (Apr 17, 2015)

I would like to buy a manual / pull-through sharpener (or similar) as a gift for a couple who have no interest in kitchen knives other than wanting to keep their stainless steel knives sharp.

I'd like to get them something decent that will do a good job and also last for a few years.

Upper budget limit is around $50 and I'm in the UK.

Any advice?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 17, 2015)

It's too bad your budget isn't in pounds sterling, since my recommendation for a pull through is the motorized Chef's Choice. It won't come close to the results that most of us on this forum expect, but it serves its purpose.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00004S1BA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Within your budget, I'd say the Chef's Choice manual pull through with slots for Asian, European and serrated blades is the next step down:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003GWPJZK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Or the one I used on my Wüsthof knives before I learned better, the Chantry pull through:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000HV9AVW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Rick


----------



## Devon_Steven (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks Rick. The 3-slot manual Chef's Choice looks good!


----------



## mhpr262 (Apr 18, 2015)

Why do I feel my hackles rise upon hearing the words pull-through sharpener


----------



## daveb (Apr 18, 2015)

I used this one before I became among the initiated. Also use it in a culinary store (on house knives). It will maintain a serviceable edge. Formally Vulcanus, Brod and Taylor now retails them. Close out prices can be found on the Vulcanus labeled units. With a small footprint it can be left on counter where it might actually be used.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N993NM6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Devon_Steven (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Dave. A quick web search didn't find this one in Europe... too expensive for me anyway.

Quite funny, I thought, watching this video... 

[video=youtube;FRwqyhIQgos]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FRwqyhIQgos#t=9[/video]

Funny thing is that now that I've been using my Itonomonn gyuto for several months, the knife cutting the onion on the video (at around the 14 sec mark) actually sounds quite blunt! (judging by the thump it makes hitting the board... you know what I mean...)


----------



## rick alen (Apr 19, 2015)

The Mino Sharp 3 can be had for around $40 on ebay or amazon. Course, medium and fine wheel, UK amazon or ebay also has replacement wheel sets. Very likely to give a better edge than the motorized CC, can't say for sure, and most likely less chance of excess wear/damage to your knives.


----------



## Gravy Power (Apr 19, 2015)

Well I guess now I know how to sharpen my bread knife.


----------



## shownomarci (Apr 19, 2015)

Not a pull through sharpener (would never recommend that):
http://www.buybrandtools.com/acatal...eel_CS2.html?gclid=CK-d2Nf0gcUCFQnMtAodKxQATA
It's about 60 quid, but as for a ceramic sharpening rod you won't get anything better than this.
I've been using this for a while now and after a few strokes my knives are razor sharp. (Mind you i don't let my knives go dull ever.)
Other option (tried and tested):
http://uk.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-eden-quality-ceramic-sharpening-rod.htm
Much cheaper than the previous one, but still does a really good job. Even if you throw in an Eden Classic VG-10 series knife, you're still under 50 quid. (Bought this combo for family and friends as well.)


----------



## Devon_Steven (Apr 19, 2015)

rick alen said:


> The Mino Sharp 3 can be had for around $40 on ebay or amazon. Course, medium and fine wheel, UK amazon or ebay also has replacement wheel sets. Very likely to give a better edge than the motorized CC, can't say for sure, and most likely less chance of excess wear/damage to your knives.



It's often the case that products sell in the US quite a bit cheaper than in the UK... this is one of them... Mino Sharp 3 here goes for upwards of £42 - in other words, upwards of around $60.

Gets good reviews though...


----------



## Devon_Steven (Apr 19, 2015)

shownomarci said:


> Not a pull through sharpener (would never recommend that):
> http://www.buybrandtools.com/acatal...eel_CS2.html?gclid=CK-d2Nf0gcUCFQnMtAodKxQATA
> It's about 60 quid, but as for a ceramic sharpening rod you won't get anything better than this.
> I've been using this for a while now and after a few strokes my knives are razor sharp. (Mind you i don't let my knives go dull ever.)
> ...



Thanks for this, but I don't think my friends even have the gumption to learn to use a rod!


----------



## mhpr262 (Apr 19, 2015)

Devon_Steven said:


> Thanks for this, but I don't think my friends even have the gumption to learn to use a rod!



Sigh ... sad to think of how much misery do people inflict upon themselves in dozens of millions of kitchens all over the world because they are clueless in regards to knives ... seriously, there should be a few mandatory sharpening lessons in school for every pupil or something ...


----------



## psfred (Apr 19, 2015)

While the idea of using a pull-through sharpener gives me the creepy-crawlies, I would suggest one of the abrasive wheel types over the carbide washer types. The latter provide a very rough and wavy edge and tend to remove quite a bit of metal. I think a decent quality abrasive wheel type will maintain an edge more like a properly sharpened knife and hence will encourage better use.

I can't tell you the number of cooking shows I've seen (and videos) where an obviously dull knife is being used to "slice" onions -- the obvious "crunch" tells you the knife is dull, along with the loud bang as the knife slams into the board.

To each his own. I like to slice my onions paper thin, so I keep my knives sharp. If semi-crushed onion chunks are your thing, by all means have at it!

Peter


----------

